# Sixers trade Eric Snow to Cavs



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

For Kedric Brown and Kevin Ollie - DONE DEAL according to the front page of http://insidehoops.com


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great deal for the Cavs, they've got two nice PGs there now, in Snow and McInnis. I'd expect them to trade Z and Wagner in a package deal soon.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Great deal for the Cavs, they've got two nice PGs there now, in Snow and McInnis. I'd expect them to trade Z and Wagner in a package deal soon.


I think it was a good deal on both sides. not the fact that we got back 2 stiffs, but it allows AI's eventual move which I have been screaming for the 2 years back to PG. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

good trade for the cavs. The sixers just have to hope that brown can develop now. Ollie has a huge horrible contract.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Trade Official


> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> good trade for the cavs. The sixers just have to hope that brown can develop now. Ollie has a huge horrible contract.


Ollie's contract isn't very good (4 years, $12 million), but I'd wouldn't go so far as to call it huge or horrible -- Snow's is much worse in my opinion (5 years, $30 million). Snow is a better player obviously, but the Sixers don't especially need him with Iverson ready to slide into the PG spot. If Brown can fulfill some of his promise, it'll be all the better for the Sixers.

Very good deal for both sides.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Bad deal by the 76ers.

Illie bad contract and Brown is out of shape


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

The same hopes 76er fans have about Kedrick, are the same hopes Celt fans had, and then Cavs fans had.... he's got great athletic ability... but he plays timid. He will disappear for long stretches, and I don't think he is mentally very tough. One thing that kept being brought up about his game, is for as athletic as he is, why doesn't he attack the rim and draw fouls? He rarely gets to the line, and he would rather gun long jumpers.

In any case, he had his shot in C-town, now, he's your problem. I really like Eric Snow's game, and the fact that he's coming back to his home town area. If AI moves to pg, then good for you. If you're looking for another SG.... interested in DaJaun Wagner? He's on the blocks too.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

and Snow is a solid player


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

bad trade for the sixers. they don't need anymore guards. brown and olllie will barely play. they just gave away snow for nothing.

i do like the idea of iverson back at PG though.


----------



## soopahpit (Jun 1, 2004)

Brown is a two time failure for the Celtics and the Cavs, I consider him a nonfactor in this trade. I wouldn't bat an eyelash if he sat on the IL all year and we nontendered him as a restricted free agent and take his salary off the books. So if all that happens is that we shave 30 million down to 14 million, then thats okay by me.

Its time to see what Green, Salmons, and Iggy can do in some type of nontraditional backcourt configuration with AI as pseudo point. You know he's going to tear up the Olympics with the unselfishness and unbelievably high shooting % that he displayed in the Olympic Qualifying events, hopefully it carries over into the season this time.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I like the trade personally. Id rather have Ollies contract over Snows.


----------



## Bubbachuck (Jul 24, 2003)

Billy will just make some moves as has been reported on TV. With the roster standing at 18 players he'll have to ship out a lot of people. Carter is on the trading block, we could try and get him. It might sound impossible, but we can throw anyone at them for Carter.

Nice trade cap wise, and possibility wise for another trade. :yes:


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bubbachuck</b>!
> Billy will just make some moves as has been reported on TV. With the roster standing at 18 players he'll have to ship out a lot of people. Carter is on the trading block, we could try and get him. It might sound impossible, but we can throw anyone at them for Carter.
> 
> Nice trade cap wise, and possibility wise for another trade. :yes:


are you insane?

Who on this team would we throw at Toronto to get VC?

Iverson is untouchable..


who?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> good trade for the cavs. The sixers just have to hope that brown can develop now. Ollie has a huge horrible contract.





> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> Bad deal by the 76ers.
> 
> Illie bad contract and Brown is out of shape





> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> bad trade for the sixers. they don't need anymore guards. brown and olllie will barely play. they just gave away snow for nothing.
> 
> i do like the idea of iverson back at PG though.


I dont mean to sound rude or anything of the sort, but do any of you know what you are talking about? Pleas explain how it is a bad trade where we shave years and money off of the books we allow AI to slide over to the point get younger and Willie Green moves to the starting lineup at the 2. Neither one of those guys will play much so in essence it was a cap move as well as a situational one to get our younger guys more playing time. At least look at the situation before saying how bad a trade is. It was a good trade on the Cavs side as well. These are 2 non essential basketball players. Im still not a Billy King fan but hes making alot of good trades lately and cap mastering.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

At first I was upset, but looking at it, I don't actually mind it. If Kedrick Brown doesn't perform up to par this season we can actually not even offer him the QO.

I've always liked Kevin Ollie he's not a starter by any stretch of the imagination but in a lot of ways he's like Eric Snow, in that he makes smart decisions on the floor. And unlike Snow, he's a lot more comfortable coming off the bench.

It's all about the cap baby! We can shave off $2.360935 million off next season if we don't give Brown the option. Combine that with possible buyouts of Coleman's and Buckner's contracts, and MacCullouch coming off to the book..

We'd have $39,912,890 in payroll which would put us just slightly under the cap. And definitely under the luxury tax threshold. Of course we're still going to have players we have to re-sign so we'll probably baloon right up over again, but we're in a much better situation now than we were at the beginning of last season.

And best wishes to Eric Snow, it was a nice move by King to send him back to his home, and a team that could use his services.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it is a great trade for both teams. 

The people who are talking about Ollie's bad contract, maybe you should compare it to Snow's. I love Snow as a player, but he is earning too much and has too long a contract. 4 years for 12 million may be a bit overpriced, but it isn't that large a contract for a backup PG IMO. On the other hand, the Sixers would have been paying Snow 30 million over 5 years to fill the same role. The last few years of Snows contract are worse than Ollie's. Snow doesn't fit the new Sixers anyway, so it isn't taht big a loss.

Putting it this way, the Sixers are cutting salary, both in the near future and the long term. They did pretty well actually, because Ollie is sort of a poor mans Snow anyway. Brown gets a one year audition from the Sixers. If he performs well and lives up to the potential he showed when he was drafted, the Sixers will lock him up and the deal would be great for them. If he fails to perform like he has so far in his career, the Sixer will let him go and he is off their books. It is kind of a win win situation for the Sixers. They get salary relief, don't become much weaker since Snow didn't fit the new team that well and Ollie is a poor mans Snow with a better contract, and they get a decent gamble with Brown. 

The Cavs get a decent PG who will fit their team. They didn't give up a lot to get him, a hometown boy, so they win too.


----------

